# Bitter Spray - is it safe?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I have one buck that is going insane in his cage now that the females are gone. None of my other mice chew, and other cages have plenty more places to chew on. But this buck has chewed clean through the side of his plastic cage. I have repaired it, but I have no doubt he'll do it again.

Is Bitter YUCK! Spray safe for mice? It is for cats and dogs, and it is made with natural ingredients I believe - primary being Rosemary.

Here's a link: http://www.petco.com/product/102752...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

My advice would be don`t use any spray like this near a mouse. They have very sensitive respiratory systems and you could make him ill. Also, sprays for cats and dogs are for much larger animals. Mice are delicate and prone to allergies and illness if exposed to things like this.

I would suggest puting him either near the females cage so that he can see and smell them (but without being in with them) or put him in a secure tank of some sort? With good ventilation.

Was he a breeding male and now he finds himself alone? Also herbal smells like Mint can be detrimental to mice, so I imagine Rosemary has a similar scent. Give him more attention because he`s craving it by the sounds of it. Single males should really have a male friend, but obviously when they are taken away from other males, you can`t then put them back together, so that`s the sad dilemma. Many people have their males neutered so they can live with females again, but you have to find a vet who does this with a good record and weigh up the surgery risks. Many don`t handle the anasthetic.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a multi mamate chew a hole in the base of a large cage and they both escaped lol, the cage only a couple of months old went to the tip and I bought them a big tank .They havea big wheel, a tunnel burried in the megazorb , ladder etc once the chew a hole to escape get rid of it.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I do have a glass tank I could put him in - my only concern with that becomes him chewing the silicon that seals the sides.

Is it safe if he chews that? If he chews too much, is my tank going to fall apart and shatter on me?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Bella hi , I think Marine Grade siolicone would be the best bet if you were making one I think it is blue the ordinary silicone is white or clear, or buy a tank with the marine grade silicone its used to make aquariums for fish andamphibians there is black silicone too but would look a bit ugly maybe I dont think ordinary silicone is safe.But you know I dont think a Mouse is stupid its sence of smell is phenomanal it would not eat anything that was toxic although they eat poisons unknowingly? Silicone makes them drink alot and can make the animal dehydrate.


----------

